# USB-Stick Platine in Heißkleber



## GameZocker92 (3. Februar 2010)

*USB-Stick Platine in Heißkleber*

Hoi,

 wir haben heute in der Schule nen USB Stick geschenkt bekommen. Nur leider ist der Stick (also das Plastik um die Platine ^^ ) extrem hässlich. Ich will hier jetzt kein Foto hochladen sonst geht das noch als Körperverletzung durch oder sowas...

 Naja auf jeden Fall hab ich mir nen neues Gehäuse gebastelt. Und zwar die rechte Shift-Taste meiner alten Tastatur. Passt von der länge, höhe und allem. Hab die jetzt auf einer Seite ein bisschen ausgefeilt so das der Anschluss reinpasst. 
 Soo jetzt steh ich aber vor dem Problem die Platine da drin zu befästigen. Die erste Idee die ich hatte war Heißkleb. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Hitze nicht irgendwie gefährlich für die Platine ist. Ich hab zwar bei Google ne Idee gefunden das man die Platine zuerst in einen Schrumpfschlauch packen soll aber meiner Meinung nach bringt das doch nichts. Der Heißkleb leitet ja kein Strom also ist das schonma ungefährlich. Und die Hitze haltet der Schrumpfschlauch ja auch nicht ab...

 Hat da jemand ne Idee? Oder Evtl ne Alternative zur Befestigung?

 MfG


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Platine in Heißkleber*

Heißkleber wird oft sogar eben GENAU für so was verwendet. Du solltest nur vlt. nicht die ganze Platine da "ertränken", damit die Chips später auch "luft" haben. aber an ein paar Eckpunkten fixieren wäre kein Problem


----------



## GameZocker92 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick Platine in Heißkleber*

Ok dann werde ich das mal machen ^^
 Danke für die Hilfe.
 Und wenns schief geht... is ja nich so schlimm.

 MfG


----------

